# How can I compile Vim with X-clipboard support?



## jeltoesolnce (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello, what can I do that editors/vim could to copy marked text into X-clipboard?


----------



## chrbr (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello,
For me `make install` at editors/vim did not work as well.  In one of the Makefiles in the upper folders I found the hint to `cwd` to /usr/ports/editors/vim/work/vim73/src and continue there.

After entering `make config` followed by `make` a new vim file is generated. This new vim in the src directory has GUI support and the X-clipboard works as well.  I have just copied this file to /usr/local/bin. I hope it works for you as well.

Best regards,
Christoph


----------



## jeltoesolnce (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks).


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 18, 2013)

The problem with manually installing files is that they aren't recorded in the package database and nothing will help upgrade them.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 18, 2013)

Dear @wblock, this is absolutely correct. 
I am new to FreeBSD and to forums as well. :r Thanks for re-formating...

Dear @jeltoesolnce according to http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=43403
there is already work ongoing. It should be a good idea to take this a good oppertunity for me to learn.


----------



## jeltoesolnce (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you, you both spent a time for me, I learn). But I do not want a GUI, I want that my console Vim can copy selected text into X-clipboard.  I had previously read that I must change some options in the Makefile, something like  "--x-clipboard".


----------

